# Introducing...



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Please welcome the newest addition to the Faegoria haunt team, Nicholas!

Nick was born at 8:20a weighing in at 8lbs, 3.6oz. Definitely a haunter in the making as nothing seems to phase him yet.

Kaoru and baby Nick are doing well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, TM and Kaoru! I know you'll both do a fine job of educating him in the ways of haunting and the macabre


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats! I'm sure you're looking forward to when you can put him to work in your haunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Woooooo Hoooooooooooooooo !!!!!! Yay !! congratulations !!!!


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

congrats! so cute!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nawwwww how cute is he. Congratulations TM & Kaoru.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

What a good looking kid! Congratulations you two!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Another master of scaramonies.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Major congrats!!!! He's a really beautiful boy.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you. I'm sure Evelyn is a great big sister too!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wonderful news TM! Congratulations on the new addition to your family. I hope baby and mom are doing well!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!! Sending best wishes to Mom & family for a quick recovery and lots of naps!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey, Congrats you two! He is adorable.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on that beautiful bundle of joy!!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your new little prop maker. Just save anything from his diaper to add a new form of horror to your haunt.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations Terrormaster and Kaoru! Nick is a beautiful baby!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

